# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  برنامه نویسی برای ویندوز های موبایل ورزن 5

## kiani.mehdi

سلام دوستان
کسی هست که بنامه نویسی موبایل کرده باشه
البته نه برای سیمبین
برای ویندوز موبایل ها ، بویژه ورژن 5 
راستش من دارم رو برنامه نویسی این سیستم ها کار می کنم
اولین مشکل هم فونت های در فارسی می باشد
با اینکه ظاهرا شنیدم از یونیکد پشتیبانی میکنه ولی باز هم موقع اجرا فونت های فارسی را به شکل مربع نشون میده
کسی راه حل لین مشکل را میدونه؟
ممنون

----------


## mehrzad007

ویندوز موبایلت فارسی ساز داره ؟ با چه خطی داری می نویسی ؟

----------


## kiani.mehdi

> ویندوز موبایلت فارسی ساز داره ؟ با چه خطی داری می نویسی ؟


منظورت از خط چیه؟
دارم با سی شارپ دات نت 2005 می نویسم
رد ضمن من موبایل ندارم وبرنامه هام را روی windows mobile emulator 5   اجرا می کنم

----------


## mehrzad007

به نظرم مشکلت از خود امولاتورت باشه . فکر نکنم از فارسی پشتیبانی کنه . تست می کنم بهت خبر می دم . یا اگر دوست داشتی برنامه ات رو بفرست تا چکش کنم.

----------


## kiani.mehdi

من برنامه خاصی ننوشتم
یعنی هنوز شروع نکردم که کدش را برت بفرستم
شما یه لطفی بکن
یه برنامه ساده بنویس
و فقط خاصیت تکست فرم را یه متن فازسی بزار و بعد توسط ایمولاتور اجراش کن
منتظر جواب هستم
ممنون

----------


## kiani.mehdi

پس چی شد؟
یعنی کسی نیست که برای ویندوز موبایل ها برنامه تاحالا نوشته باشه به زبان فارسی؟

----------


## mehrzad007

من وقت نکردم تست کنم . رو امولاتور درست جواب نمیده . باید روی دستگاه تست کنم که اونم کامپکت فریم ورک نداره و....

----------


## hpx

روی emulator فارسی رو درست نشون نمیده 
ولی روی device درسته

----------


## Aidin

Emulator VStudio از زبان فارسی پشتیبانی نمیکنه
اگه برنامه تون رو روی Device اجرا کنید (البته اگه Win PPC از فارسی پشتیبانی کنه) درست اجرا میشه

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

من دنبال مقاله در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل در vb.net یا C#‎میگردم میتونید کمکم کنید

----------


## mohsen_zelzela00

من دنبال مقاله در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل در vb.net یا C#‎میگردم میتونید کمکم کنید

----------


## mohammad_alikhani

> سلام دوستان
> کسی هست که بنامه نویسی موبایل کرده باشه
> البته نه برای سیمبین
> برای ویندوز موبایل ها ، بویژه ورژن 5 
> راستش من دارم رو برنامه نویسی این سیستم ها کار می کنم
> اولین مشکل هم فونت های در فارسی می باشد
> با اینکه ظاهرا شنیدم از یونیکد پشتیبانی میکنه ولی باز هم موقع اجرا فونت های فارسی را به شکل مربع نشون میده
> کسی راه حل لین مشکل را میدونه؟
> ممنون


سلام. خیلی سریع می رم سر اصل مطلب. فونت Tahom روی همه PPC ها هست. ولی این Font دو نسخه داره. یه نسخه عربی هم داره. شما باید اون رو در شبیه ساز نصب کنید. بعد از نصب دیگه کاراکتر ها رو به صورت مربع نشون نمی ده. یه مشکل دیگه پیش می یاد. اونم اینه که حروف رو از چپ به راست و به صورت جدا جدا می نویسه... حالا باید عربی ساز نصب کنید  :اشتباه:   :گیج:   :خیلی عصبانی:  ولی خوب من یه فارسی ساز کوچیک واسه اینکار نوشتم. تو برنامه هامم از همون استفاده می کنم.

----------


## pd_ze62

> من یه فارسی ساز کوچیک واسه اینکار نوشتم. تو برنامه هامم از همون استفاده می کنم.


میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدید که این فارسی ساز کوچیک شما چطور کار میکنه؟

----------


## reza6384

این تاپیک رو نگاه کنید ، من اونجا یه کد فارسی ساز با VB.Net گذاشتم.
اول باید رشته ای که به صورت جدا جدا و برعکسه ، Reverse بشه و Substring های ASCII اون هم دوباره Reverse بشه. بعد موقعیت هر کاراکتر توی رشته پیدا بشه ( Alone - End - Middle - First ) و اون کاراکتر جایگزین بشه تا رشته به صورت درست نمایش داده بشه. لینک برنامه PocketKelk رو هم اونجا گذاشتم که اول باید اون رو نصب کنید که فونت tahoma عربی به دستگ

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=82585

----------


## roxana

سلام، تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم، به صورت پیشفرض زبان فارسی روی win ce نصب نیست و برای اضافه کردن زبان فارسی باید از نرم افزارهای فارسی ساز برای win ce استفاده کنید.

----------


## mosasad

من تازه یه پروژه فارسی برای ویندوز موبایل به زبان سی شارپ نوشتم
و باید بگم که emulator هیچ موشکلی نداره و تو باید روی خود همون emulator فارسی ساز نسب کنی
روش نسب:1-فارسی ساز مناسب رو تهیه کن فکر کنم َARABZIR v2 روش نسب بشه. اونو توی یه folder بریز
حالا باید بری و برنامرو اجرا کنی و از گزینه file و بعد configure رو انتخاب کن و فارسی سازتو که توی folder ریختی share کن حالا توی میتونی به storag بری و برنامه ی فارسی سازو نسب کنی
البته بهت پیشنهاد میکنم از visual 2008 استفاده کنی

----------


## CYCLOPS

> من تازه یه پروژه فارسی برای ویندوز موبایل به زبان سی شارپ نوشتم
> و باید بگم که emulator هیچ موشکلی نداره و تو باید روی خود همون emulator فارسی ساز نسب کنی
> روش نسب:1-فارسی ساز مناسب رو تهیه کن فکر کنم َARABZIR v2 روش نسب بشه. اونو توی یه folder بریز
> حالا باید بری و برنامرو اجرا کنی و از گزینه file و بعد configure رو انتخاب کن و فارسی سازتو که توی folder ریختی share کن حالا توی میتونی به storag بری و برنامه ی فارسی سازو نسب کنی
> البته بهت پیشنهاد میکنم از visual 2008 استفاده کنی


دوست عزیز سوال اون کاربر مربوط به دو سال و خورده ای پیش هست  :لبخند گشاده!:  مطمئنا تا الان به جواب سوالش رسیده  :متفکر: 
شما اصلا تاریخ تاپیک رو نگاه کردی ؟؟  :متعجب:

----------

